# how to install a new muffler?? (without welding)



## westcozt (Apr 30, 2011)

i am looking at putting on a new muffler.. (mk2 8v jetta) and want to avoid having it welded (small budget ). obviously sleeve will not ensure a tight fit.. so i want to cut the exhaust off i guess after my mid-muffler (can i remove this? - i have to pass emissions tests will i fail?). i know there are clamps and sleeves etc but im not sure how to go about putting it all together.. any help or photos would be great!


----------

